# Decent wheel alignment/tracking ?



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi All

Looking to get my Boxster tracked and there are loads of variables to mess with.

Hit a curb and is just not right now, don't think i have damaged anything but car deffo needs balancing and may as well get tracking done.

Anyone recommend anywhere decent as not paying OPC prices....

Cheers


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

I've used this guy to set my car up really knowledgable and it handles 10 times better now!
http://www.davecoeautoengineering.com/


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

where in wales are you?


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Near Swansea mate, surprised i have never heard of the place mentioned above.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hes the local impreza specialist , couple of my mates use him so give him a call see if he can help you out


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I know a few good ones Npt/ Cdf way but there will be a good one up near you i'm sure.


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Ti22 said:


> I know a few good ones Npt/ Cdf way but there will be a good one up near you i'm sure.


Let me know of them anyway mate, won't hurt to ring around.

Cheers for info Pete.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Orchard motors in Newport are the only ones I trust. 

did an AMG CLK for me this week.

John - 01633 216775. Tell him James @ Ti22 sent you.


----------

